# Im frustated im seeking Orlando Gibbons best cd but only manage to find lamer?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay folks , im mad i only have a cd of Orlando Gibbons on naxos and im not impress yet by Gibbons, but i respect the work of mister Jeremy Summerly, it's just that they most be far far better Gibbons than this and i haven't found it yet  what i most spend a fortune again to find the wright Gibbons cd, bloody hell no, please talk classical godfathers help me out, find me the utter best gibbons cd or double cd. i put my trust in you(talk classical) and i feel sorry i bash mister Summerly work has far has i know i would ain't done better myself, am i too harsh has a critic?

Someone please hook me whit the very best Gibbons cd, i wont to be blowen away, i wont the same effect of me being strap whit **** tape and rope to a chair whit a belt of dynamite, and being blowen to piece by the radiance the magnetude of the cd...

Sorry for being so passionated im a passionated man, thank you danke sheun , arrigato, bene bene everyone 


:tiphat:


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

If you're OK with hearing Gibbons on piano, you could try Gould's recording: https://www.amazon.com/Consort-Musicke-William-Orlando-Sweelinck/dp/B0000028NB

Here's a sample of it on youtube:


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Have you tried John Toll's harpsichord/organ recordings on the Linn label? A quick search of _Fanfare_ led to that recommendation. I have not heard them myself.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Gould played Gibbons better than Gibbons composed.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> Ockay folks , im mad i only have a cd of Orlando Gibbons on naxos and im not impress yet by Gibbons, but i respect the work of mister Jeremy Summerly, it's just that they most be far far better Gibbons than this and i haven't found it yet  what i most spend a fortune again to find the wright Gibbons cd, bloody hell no, please talk classical godfathers help me out, find me the utter best gibbons cd or double cd. i put my trust in you(talk classical) and i feel sorry i bash mister Summerly work has far has i know i would ain't done better myself, am i too harsh has a critic?
> 
> Someone please hook me whit the very best Gibbons cd, i wont to be blowen away, i wont the same effect of me being strap whit **** tape and rope to a chair whit a belt of dynamite, and being blowen to piece by the radiance the magnetude of the cd...
> 
> ...


I can't help you for the choral music, I' m afraid, I haven't explored it apart from a rather beautiful recording from David Wulston and The clerks of Oxenford. You may well enjoy that one, if you can tolerate English public school vowels.

I have one or two listenable performances of his instrumental music though, both keyboard and viol, let me know if you get interested and I'll dig them out.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Klassik said:


> Have you tried John Toll's harpsichord/organ recordings on the Linn label? A quick search of _Fanfare_ led to that recommendation. I have not heard them myself.


John Toll was a name unknown to me until a week ago when you mentioned this recording dedicated to Gibbons' keyboard music. It turns out that died he young and was well appreciated as a continuo player.

The first thing to say is that John Toll could play harpsichord. That's to say he knows how to manage touch and voicing to create a variety of textures. And he could play little English organs too - registrations tasteful, never garish or dull or tiring; voicing clear at all times.

His style is very much in the Thurston Dart and Kenneth Gilbert mould: move the music forward, make it thrilling and dramatic, keep it light and even playful, think about the big structure, make the pulse steady and clear, don't do much ornamentation, stress the tunes.

There's no shortage of poetry of a sort though, at times attractively lyrical (Lord Salisbury's Pavan for example), and I think this is a valuable complement for Laurent Stewart's CD, and Richard Egarr's. It's attractive playing but somehow generic: what I want to say is that Stewart and Egarr give Gibbons a distinctive voice, but many of these pieces in the hands of Toll sound as though they could be by almost any old Englishman - Byrd, Tomkins, Faranaby . . . I'm sure some people will prefer it to the other two for the straightforward playfulness. Orlando Gibbons as a hearty plain speaking cockney cheeky chappy - John Bull or maybe John Falstaff.

I don't go so far as to prefer it, but I am glad to have it. Gibbons has not been well served on record and it's good to have this one. Good instruments and very well recorded.

The booklet contains a memoir of John Todd by John Holloway (enjoyer of good food and wine, big band jazz, the English countryside . . . ). The harpsichord is after a Ruckers and the organ is the one at Addington Hall (1693)


----------

